# Vider en une fois sa BAL dans mail



## PDD (17 Février 2014)

J'ai déjà pas mal cherché pour vider en une fois ma BAL de mail vu que j'utilise un Macbook pro comme ordi  principal  et l'ipad en secours, j'avais des centaines et des centaines  de messages à supprimer un à un sur mon ipad vu que je ne les relevais  que tous les X jours...Si on a configuré sa BAL en pop, quand on veut éliminer en une fois tous ses messages, on crée le même compte en imap (alors on ne va relire que ce qui reste  sur le serveur, rien si on n'y a rien laissé), puis on supprime son  compte pop et tous ses messages vont disparaitre instantanément comme sa BAL...On  continue en imap ou on supprime l'imap et recrée un pop si on veux  garder tous ses messages à partir de ce moment. Il y a un certain temps que je cherchais ce truc...Je  viens de récupérer 8 G dans mon ipad...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2014)

ou SANS effacer les comptes
avec des manips de poubellisation en groupe
exemple
http://www.conferencesthatwork.com/...ll-mail-messages-from-iphoneipad-in-one-step/


----------



## PDD (17 Février 2014)

Je ne connaissais pas, merci de l'info.


----------

